# Dumb things we did



## Lawrence00 (Jul 10, 2022)

I'll go first. I guess I don't remember all the details but I had a job interview coming up the next morning as I was unemployed, and was short on money. My roommate had never been to a strip club so we went and stayed out all night until like 5 am when they closed. I made it through the interview and did get the job. I think I was about 30 years old.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 11, 2022)

“_Come along, it will be fun!,” _they said.  So my mates and I piled into one of their large cars common in the 1970’s, and went bar-hopping.  The first bar was fun, but the second less so, and by the time we hit the third, I just wanted to go home!  Trouble is, when you ride along with someone else, you have _no control _over when your ride leaves, or how long you stay out.  I was dead tired and had a major hangover the next day, but learned my lesson…


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Running from my friends and getting CLOSE LINED by hitting a tether ball net! OUCH! Flat on my back.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 11, 2022)

While interviewing for an attractive managerial position, telling the interviewer that I didn't care for playing golf and thought it was rather silly. Yes that was actually one of his questions and I should have known . . . 

The tone of that interview quickly went downhill.


----------



## Della (Jul 11, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> Trouble is, when you ride along with someone else, you have _no control _over when your ride leaves, or how long you stay out.


Therein lies the key to many of my regrets in life.  I didn't get have a car for many years so I would end up shopping with friends for eight hours when I had just gone along because a nice lunch was mentioned (ended up standing  at a hot dog stand so we could get right back to the next gift shop.) Thinking my date and I were going for a ride and ending up uninvited at one of his friend's houses. Standing around at parties long past their peak. Not going to the doctor soon enough because of no ride.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 11, 2022)

Tommy said:


> While interviewing for an attractive managerial position, telling the interviewer that I didn't care for playing golf and thought it was rather silly. Yes that was actually one of his questions and I should have known . . .
> 
> The tone of that interview quickly went downhill.


That so reminds me of a poster of mine;


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 11, 2022)

When I was about 13, a buddy and I decided to make a treehouse. We gathered a bunch of old boards and found the best tree. It had two strong parallel limbs we could use. The only problem is the limbs were over a road, but this is a country road in the late 1950s.- no traffic. So we lugged up all those boards. up the tree. Later, we were sitting in our treehouse, when the boards shifted, and we fell out of the tree. There was a car coming down the road, who slammed on his brakes. He stopped just short of us. I often thought about that guy. Here he was driving along, and this pile of boards and kids just fell out of the sky right in front of him.

Then there was when I was about 9. I was coming home from school. The snow was melting, and I noticed a small snow "dam" in the gutter. So I decided to make the dam bigger. Well, the more snow I piled up to make my dam meant more snow melt behind the dam. I kept making it bigger, and bigger, and bigger. Until I went home. My dad was really late getting home. It seems the highway dept had blocked the road, and was breaking up this huge dangerous sheet of ice right across the road.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 11, 2022)

My fingers would get sore typing for that long.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2022)

I didn't really do anything dumb when I was a kid, or young adult.. 
the only exception I can think of was when I decided I wanted candy, which meant riding my bike to a store nearly 2 miles away..  partially uphill in the middle of the winter during a snowstorm.  Didn't get too far before I changed my mind.
I think I was 12.  Totally solidified my dislike of winter.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 11, 2022)

On the Early retirement site, there is a thread called "hold my beer while I do this". It was amazing how many, including me, survived.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jul 11, 2022)

There was also a time I did this. Cliffs were slippery with boulders directly below.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 11, 2022)

If I listed all the dumb things I did as a boy Matrix would have to buy more bandwidth. 

A good many of them involved my beat up and battered 26 inch JC Higgins bike. It retained very little paint, the padding had been ripped away from the seat, one end of my handlebars pointed up and the other end pointed at the ground, neither wheel was round or true....oh the memories of multiple crashes on logging roads.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 11, 2022)

I liked to go for long walks as a teenager and I let my dog follow me once.  She was overweight and not young and got really tired.  She was too heavy for me to carry and I didn't know what to do, then a car of boys stopped and asked if I needed a ride, so my dog and I got in their car.  They had to stop at the art museum to look at a painting (homework assignment) and we left my dog in the car.  Luckily the weather must have been okay (and the boys apparently had no intention of wasting their time looking at any unassigned paintings) because the dog was okay and it was really a good thing for her to have gotten a ride home.  But looking back I can see that I did a few dumb things that day.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 11, 2022)

All this about age nine:
Killed rattle snakes.  BIG ONES!  Stepped on them barefoot.
Crawled in caves next to the Yellowstone  river until I heard rattlers.(Then I backed out)
Walked across the Tongue river bridge that had hardly any boards and "Danger, Do not enter" signs.
Climbed the water tower.
Fascinated by quicksand.  Tested this as much as I could without falling in.
haha!  Never told my parents or anyone the stupid things I did.
I was always taking risks, to  see how much I could do without dying.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

If I told you I'd have to kill you....


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 11, 2022)

Chase girls!  Well, actually that was a lot of fun, especially when you caught one!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 12, 2022)

In high school, I had a boy (that I had a crush on) tell me I was “chunky”.  (I was a normal size).  

being overly-susceptible to criticism and a people-pleaser to boot, I proceeded to go on such a draconian diet that after a couple weeks my blood sugar was too low and I ended up blacking out and hitting the floor in my bedroom.


----------



## C50 (Jul 12, 2022)

I was a free range kid and am truly surprised I survived some of the things I did.  I'm not even sure where I would start if I listed them.


----------



## C50 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2022)

Going to school high.

Hitch hiking for years.

One night stands.

Experimenting with various drugs.

Lots more!

Majoring in the the wrong subject.

Student debt.

Getting in deep debt.

Just being plain stupid at times!


----------



## Della (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm glad you made it safely out the other side, Ruthanne.  Hitch hiking!


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 13, 2022)

Ahh....the list is long...
A biggy comes to mind....married a loser right out of high school.
As for recent times, best not to talk about it or you'll wind up at the 'Happy Home'.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> I'll go first. I guess I don't remember all the details but I had a job interview coming up the next morning


Yeah

Young
Worked circles around everyone
Work was a game
See how much I could get done before the day was done
Had this swing shift job loading cases of bottles and cans
on delivery trucks at *Coca-Cola *Houston TX

Trucks coming thru lanes
All lined up
Loaded my side, helped the next guy with his truck
and the next guy
and the guys on the other side

One night the foreman pulled me aside before work commenced
Said the regional sales manager wanted to talk to me
Went upstairs
we talked
Led me around the place while chatting
Talked about grooming me into a sales manager

Shook hands
Went back to work

I opened my favorite watering hole the next afternoon
Got toasted
Caught a ride to work
Passed out in wunna those delivery trucks that night

Got ran outa the yard

Pretty dumb


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2022)

I'll have to make a list and then post it here. The list is very very long.


----------



## mrstime (Jul 13, 2022)

C50 said:


> View attachment 229091


I was tough!


----------



## oldman (Jul 15, 2022)

Too many to list, but here’s one that came to mind. In college, I dated a beautiful Mexican girl who was in my one math class. She was studying architectural engineering. We dated maybe 3 or 4 times. She actually turned down a lot of other guys attempts at dating, so I kind of felt special. We got to talking about the difference in food between Mexican and American. A few days later, she sent me a note inviting me to dinner with her parents, sister and brother and I accepted. I tried to learn a few words in Spanish, just in an attempt to impress her parents. I did ask her what was on the menu, thinking I could learn the words in Spanish. I learned the easy words like; gracias, adios, de nada, etc. While sitting at the table, her mother explained to me what the dishes were in English and Spanish. The meat was pork, which is pronounced “el cerdo” in Spanish. I knew what it was, but I forgot the second part of the word. I kept saying “el, el, el” and finally she said  “cerdo.” I know my face turned red, but we just laughed it off. I will never forget that word.

When their daughter and I left to go for a walk, her father told me that he appreciated the fact that I attempted to learn some of their language. They were both educated people. The father was a doctor and the mother was (of all things) a Spanish teacher at the local high school. We continued to date until she found another Spanish student who she was better matched with. (Her words.)


----------

